# Wie lange hat eure Sau Lieferung gedauert?



## El-Ollinero (13. Oktober 2006)

*Hi,
ich muss so wie es aussieht jetzt insgesamt 8 Wochen auf meine Teamsau warten und wollte mal fragen wie lange es bei euch so gedauert hat?

Einziges Extra bei mir ist der Lack, alles andere ist Standard.*


----------



## rsu (13. Oktober 2006)

...und hilft Dir diese Umfrage dabei weiter?? Gut Ding will Weile haben, also geniess die Vorfreude auf Deine Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El-Ollinero (13. Oktober 2006)

solche unnötigen Posts helfen garnicht weiter


----------



## TinglTanglTom (13. Oktober 2006)

waren bei mir 2 monate denk ich...


----------



## woodstock (14. Oktober 2006)

bischen über 3 monate incl. verschwundenem Rahmen und falscher lackierung :-D

aber nachher war alles so wie ich es wollte


----------



## Marina (14. Oktober 2006)

oha da sind meine 3 wochen ja echt gut^^


----------



## El-Ollinero (14. Oktober 2006)

Verschwundener Rahmen, falsche Farbe??


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Oktober 2006)

Also bei mir war es noch nicht mal ne Woche. Aber ich hab auch einen Messe-Rahmen gekauft. Jürgen hatte einen echt guten Preis dafür gemacht.


----------



## woodstock (14. Oktober 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Verschwundener Rahmen, falsche Farbe??





jo, der war auf einmal weg ... dann hat jürgen nen neuen gebraten und mit ner anderen sau zusammen, die schwarz werden sollte (meine ist ja weiß), zum lackieren geschickt. kam dann nach ner zeit aus der pulverei wieder nur hatten die genau falschrum gepulvert (meine schwarz, die andere weiß)! farbe wieder abgekratzt und auf ein neues^^


----------



## mani.r (14. Oktober 2006)

hatte meinen ende nov bestellt und hab 4 wochen gewartet. 2 wochen brauchte der jürgen für alles und ganze 2 wochen war er mit der post unterwegs. ist ja auch normal, wenn er durch ganz deutschland geht oder???
zur zeit wird es bestimmt etwas länger dauern, da einige pudel noch fertig werden müssen und eurobike war auch.


----------



## Airhaenz (14. Oktober 2006)

4 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschloeffel (14. Oktober 2006)

einen monat^^ 
Hat eigentlich ganz gut geklappt


----------



## DukeLC4 (15. Oktober 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also bei mir war es noch nicht mal ne Woche. Aber ich hab auch einen Messe-Rahmen gekauft. Jürgen hatte einen echt guten Preis dafür gemacht.


Ja,
eine Woche für die Lieferung und jetzt 3 Monate für die Reparatur.  
Hoffentlich kommt der Hobel jetzt bald wieder.

Patrick


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Oktober 2006)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> Ja,
> eine Woche für die Lieferung und jetzt 3 Monate für die Reparatur.
> Hoffentlich kommt der Hobel jetzt bald wieder.
> 
> Patrick



Hey Duke4LC, 

bis jetzt sind es erst 7 Wochen.  
War ja auch hier nicht die Fragestellung.  
Ich sag dazu erst wieder was, wenn die Sache durch ist.


----------



## Monk (23. Oktober 2006)

3 Wochen mit extra Wunsch


----------



## gabbacore (23. Oktober 2006)

Wildsau DH: über 3 Monate (Sonderanfertigung)
Dropsau 1: *Ca 3 Monate (Komplette Sonderanfertigung*: Rahmenlänge, Geo, Bremsleitungsführung, Gabelanschlag, Hinterbaulänge, Wippenaufnahme, Sattelrohr, Lack, und, und, und...*)*
Dropsau 2: Ca 7 Wochen (Kleine Änderungen)


----------



## El-Ollinero (23. Oktober 2006)

Warum kauft man sich die Dropsau 2 mal???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabbacore (24. Oktober 2006)

Die Wildsau Dh war eigentlich ein Fehlkauf, "too much" von allem. Das bike dient momentan als Ersatzrad.
Die Dropsau ist perfekt! Etwas kleiner, filigraner, "weniger" Federweg (immer noch 240mm!) und sieht auch besser aus. (Fotos werden bald gepostet.) 
Die 2te Dropsau fährt und gehört meinem jüngsten Bruder.... wurde aber von mir bestellt. Weil es bereits die 3 Bestellung war, habe ich 7% Rabatt + 3% Vorkassenskonto erhalten.
Und Sau Nr 4 wird wahrscheinlich demnächst auch noch kommen: Duell Dirt Urban oder die Cheap Trick Version, muss aber zuerst noch überlegen was ich genau will.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (24. Oktober 2006)

hey gabba, ich hätt nen duel dirt, der is fast neu. haste nich intresse ?


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hey Duke4LC,
> 
> bis jetzt sind es erst 7 Wochen.
> War ja auch hier nicht die Fragestellung.
> Ich sag dazu erst wieder was, wenn die Sache durch ist.


8,5 Wochen hats jetzt gedauert mit der Reparatur. Wie schon häufig zu hören war, ist das nicht normal. Jürgen hat sich mehrmals entschuldigt. Dazu gabs ein gratis-Tshirt, ein Steuerkopflogo aus Alu und eine schicke Lackierung in gelb. 
Die neuen Gussets sind jetzt nicht unbedingt die Stars im Fotoalbum, aber das muss ja nicht.  
Allerdings braucht meine Sau noch ca. 10 Tage bis sie komplett belastet werden kann... Morgen kommt Bad Wildbad.


----------



## downhillsau (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Also ich für meinen Teil habe bei meiner ersten Sau auch ca. 8 Wochen gewartet. Da ich meine DH-Sau(und auch die Teamkeiler) mit Jürgen zusammen gebaut habe(hat ohne Lack ein komplettes WE gedauert,ca.26 h),habe ich erstmal gesehen,wieviel Aufwand solch ein Rahmen bauen bedeutet .Und da waren wir zu zweit. Die 13 Teamkeiler haben wir nichtmal in einer Woche geschafft!! Je nach Sonderwunsch kann das sehr schnell länger dauern.
Daher kann Jürgen auch nicht so viele Rahmen im Voraus bauen,weil halt die meisten spezielle Wünsche haben.Und wenn eben ein paar Vorbestellungen da sind oder evtl wieder ne Messe,kommt es schon mal zu einer Wartezeit.

@der Tick: Wir kennen uns doch aus´m Racepark bzw aus Wildbad oder?Du bist doch noch gut bedient,hast ja schließlich die Teamsau von Jürgen für den Zeitraum bekommen oder ?das geht ja dann immer noch.

Grüße vom Arschi


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2006)

downhillsau schrieb:


> @der Tick: Wir kennen uns doch aus´m Racepark bzw aus Wildbad oder?Du bist doch noch gut bedient,hast ja schließlich die Teamsau von Jürgen für den Zeitraum bekommen oder ?das geht ja dann immer noch.
> 
> Grüße vom Arschi


Klar kennen wir uns von der DM und aus dem Racepark!  
Ich bin doch unvergesslich... 

Stimmt da hatte ich was vergessen zu erwähnen.
Zur Deutschen Meisterschaft hatte mir Jürgen noch seine "Werkstattschlampe" mitgebracht. Eine Hardride mit 200er Travis. Die hatte ich dann einmal komplett umgebaut und bin damit das Rennen gefahren. Nach  dem rennen musste ich die aber sofort wieder abgeben. 
Das ist natürlich auch außergewöhnlich und deswegen noch lobend zu erwähnen.


----------

